# Turned Christmas Light Bulb



## Kenbo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, in my brilliance of testing things, I accidently deleted my original thread with my ornament, so here I am resposting it. :dash2:

In my quest to become better at turning, I am trying some new things. This one was just a test and didn't turn out like I wanted it to, but still found its way to my Christmas tree.

[attachment=607]


----------



## CodyS (Dec 13, 2011)

and it still looks real cool!


----------



## Rich (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Kenbo (Dec 26, 2011)

I spent another day in the shop today. I know, I know, you guys are shocked. I got to spend some time on my lathe. Nothing special, just trying to hone a few techniques. Today, I wanted to practice cutting a measured tenon to fit inside a metal sleeve. I also wanted to work on my skew chisel technique. I still suck, but I did learn something. I got the skew attachment for my wolverine jig for Christmas and sharpened my skew with the jig. Holy crap!!! I don't think that my chisel has ever been sharpened correctly until today and it is super sharp and much easier to use. Even with this easier use, I still stuck and need more practice. Either way, I wanted to update the light bulb turning that I did earlier this month, so I tossed a little piece of maple on the lathe and after playing a bit, I ended up with this. Quite the improvement over the original and my methods were a little better as well. A little more pracitce is needed but I'm loving it. I used to suck at the scroll saw at one point in time too. 

[attachment=791]


----------



## CodyS (Dec 26, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> ...I used to suck at the scroll saw at one point in time too.



:rofl2: yeah... right....

BTW. Very nice job!


----------

